# Diving With An M4



## inkydave (Jan 16, 2008)

hello

Bought an M4 from roy a while ago,and after looking at the forum got a lumpy from watchadoo and think the pair make a brilliant watch.I know this may sound like a daft question but has anyone been diving in these watches.I'm planning on doing lots of snorkelling on holiday and wondered how they stand up to being in water or is the diver look just the style.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Dave the M4 is a great watch and will easily withstand snorkling with no issues what so ever







it's rated to 200m so you'll be fine as long as the crown is screwed in









BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, yes indeed, what Phil said. My M4 has done lots of snorkelling with me on 3 holidays now and has no trouble at all with those sorts of depths. It looks good too !

Welcome and Enjoy !

Chris


----------



## inkydave (Jan 16, 2008)

cheers

cant wait to give it a go


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, you'll be fine mate. Its a proper piece of kit. Have a great time, and send us a pic of the M4 on holiday.









Welcome to the Forum too.


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

The M series watches do a good job underwater...they'll definately keep the water out!!!

Dan


----------

